# Indian



## Rusty72 (Dec 5, 2017)

Here is another one in progress
Almost there!


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 5, 2017)

They just keep getting better...!


----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks to Dan!
Taylar Motorbikes


----------

